# More pictures of the shop



## robersonjr (Aug 13, 2011)

There are lots more pictures. I only wish I had more time to play out here.  Robbie


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 13, 2011)

Same response..............  Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David M (Aug 13, 2011)

nice set up. i see them in this set


----------



## Rounder (Aug 13, 2011)

Now there is absolutely no reason for any one person to have that much STUFF!!! The stuff police will be there shortly to confiscate all the extra stuff you have and bring it to me because I don't have that much stuff. And I need more stuff.:biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 13, 2011)

Great shop. You win the most stuff award.


----------



## JimB (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a lot of stuff! You must have a big pile of wood somewhere.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW! How blessed you are with great tools, space and great collections! Enjoy life!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 13, 2011)

Now you are just rubbing our noses in it. 

That table saw set up is wicked cool.


----------



## BradG (Aug 13, 2011)

JimB said:


> That's a lot of stuff! You must have a big pile of wood somewhere.


 
Could you imagine the irony if there was not a tree for miles? :biggrin:


absolutely fantastic workshop by the way. one day i can only hope to have a space like that available


----------



## glennw (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to see a pic of the dog that hangs with you in their. By the way sweet set up.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Aug 13, 2011)

Now this just down and out bragging. Can you just feel the envy juices flowing across the IAP spectrum? :bulgy-eyes:

That is one nice shop!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice shop. How big is it?


----------



## TomW (Aug 13, 2011)

Spacious!


----------



## 76winger (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW! awesome shop. There's only one I can think of that's missing: A cot...

Because if I had a shop like that I'd never want to leave it and would need some place to sleep!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 13, 2011)

what is that??   I can see floor!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm jealous!!


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> what is that??   I can see floor!




Yeah not much work going on in there...........to be honest i think the whole place is a museum and he is just the curator:biggrin:


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 13, 2011)

It is a museum and I am the curator but it does get messed up. It is 32 X 40 with a 10 X 28 storage room in back. That is where the pile of wood is along with a million other piles of stuff. there is also an 8 X 16 room for the compressor, lockers for paints and other items I need close at hand. 

Tom, I see a picture of a rocking horse on your intro, looks like the ones I make, I'll send a picture someday for comparison. I actually have one cut out and ready for assembly, need to finish it someday, if the Navy would just let me stay home long enough.

Thanks to all for your great comments.  Robbie


----------



## islandturner (Aug 13, 2011)

I would kill for that tablesaw setup.  Great shop...!


----------



## Fred (Aug 13, 2011)

At least 'we' know where to go if we ever need to borrow a hand saw or plane.

Excellent layout you have there, just excellent! :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

OK! It's OFFICIAL! I don't think I like you ANYMORE! God! I HATE to be "out tooled"!

Just kidding! Nice shop, would be a better shop with some dust on the floor!

YOU MAKE ONE MORE SHOP TOOL POST AND PENWIFE1 WILL HIDE MY WIRELESS ROUTER! That woman hates spending money.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 13, 2011)

Holy Cow!  That is the Fortress of Shopitude!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 13, 2011)

I can only imagine that heaven looks simliar!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 14, 2011)

LarryDNJR said:


> Holy Cow!  That is the Fortress of Shopitude!



you owe me coffee and a monitor wipe


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys, my shop is always open for visitors. Come on over, coffe is always on. I did have to go to Lowes yesterday, on the way, there was a yard sale. Well for me any yard sale that that smells like it may have old tools is an automatic stop. Found 3 old handsaws, an old Kennedy tool box with a few tools inside so for $20 bucks I felt my trip was worth it. Just need to find room on the walls for 3 more saws, they did clean up really nice. So did the box, even found a working lock with keys to replace the busted one that was on it.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not a real shop............ tooooo clean........... now look at my shop and see what I mean.....


----------



## phillywood (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, guys don't hate the Curator just the musem. Well, Robbie I told you that you'd make some IAP (nice) enemies by posting those pic.s, but some day when SW Airlines have special sales I may have to fly up there and play in your sandbox. If our wives would agree. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Any time Phil, come on up and visit, my home is always open for company, After 28 years in the Navy and working for them ever since I retired, company is common at my house. My wife enjoys the visits and she is an awesome cook to boot.  Robbie


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 14, 2011)

OK oldman, I found one posting with pictures of your shop, mine is dirty and used compaired to yours.    Nice shop anyway.  Robbie


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2011)

Honestly it looks a little cramped but you make good use of the space you have.


----------



## EricJS (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice shop! Your tools are very impressive - I can't take my eyes off your handplane collection. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fernhills (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody know, where i can borrow a hacksaw ?


----------



## moke (Aug 15, 2011)

Robbie--
That is beyond awesome!! I like looking at the details in peopes shops, like the hanging air hoses, the 1200 hacksaws, 756 hand planes on the walls and the bins for hardware.... etc.....that is truly a perfect shop!!!

Could you tell me what the light is on the 46-460?


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Mike, the light on the Delta is an old flex base light I had laying around the shop, it is made by Moffatt Products from Lutsen, Mn. phone 218-663-7221 or toll free 800-346-0761. Like I said This has been in my shop for years so I do not know if they are still in business. It does work great, has cooling fins inside to help dissapate the heat. V/R Robbie  

Mike I just googled them, they still make this same lamp, with a 24" flex is about $71.  Robbie


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks to all for your kind words, I hope to post more pictures of projects in the future.  Robbie


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 15, 2011)

You do Robbie and I will be over, after all I am next door to you, I just have to remember where Fallon is. Beautiful shop by the way. Oh you are only 7hrs and 32 minutes from Salt Lake.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 15, 2011)

OK now where are the pictures of the shop you actually use.... This one is too clean, too neat and too organized....
yes jealous as hell...


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys, come on over Mike, like you say we are just next door. What's a 7-1/2 hr drive anyway, I'll even offer dinner, mamma is a very good cook.   Robbie


----------



## BW Design Works (Aug 16, 2011)

Very impressive Robbie! I have been slowly building my shop over the last few years. I'm always looking to add to my collection of tools and I also hit the garage sales and estate sales. Only problem is my shop is 20' x 20' and is kind of full right now. Hope to build on to the back to expand it out a bit. I could certainly get lost in paradise there...


----------



## phillywood (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, guys the qsn. here is how do you guys get the LOML agree you to buying those toys and how many diamond rings have it cost you. They don't marry us for our toys there have to be some trade off here. 
BEWARE, you can only tell the truth and nothing but the truth. You are in the court of IAP.and, remeber no picture it didn't happen, so don't just say one or two diamond rings you ahve to show the actual things.:tongue::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## moke (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Robbie for the info....I will order one!!!!  I think we ought to have a "show off your shop" section....this is great!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 16, 2011)

moke said:


> Thanks Robbie for the info....I will order one!!!!  I think we ought to have a "show off your shop" section....this is great!




Here is an old thread that has lots of shop photos.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=372&highlight=shop+photos


----------



## navycop (Aug 16, 2011)

Why do you need so many saws and planes? Just kidding. Nice shop. Is it hard to remember where everthing is? My shop is a quarter that size and some times I go get new bushings because I forgot where I set the other ones at.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 16, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> LarryDNJR said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Cow!  That is the Fortress of Shopitude!
> ...




LOL


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks all, Mike, glad to help.

Well I will be out of commission for a few weeks, have my right hand in a cast from the tips of my fingers to my elbow. Had an anurism removed from inside my palm this morning . Since I am right handed this really sucks. Not only can I not play in my shop but  i was asked to fly out to tht USS Stennis soon, guess that ain't gonna happen.  That really sucks. This typing with only my left hand also sucks, oh well guess I'll make the best of it. On the bright side, the little wondewrful woman helps me with everything. Well gotta go now, need to go to thr BR.  Robbie


----------



## robutacion (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, I can see a lot more than just a work-shop in there...!

As a man's cave, that is one of the best examples I ever saw, in fact, I once, was making a living out of a work-shop half that size and with a lot less  workable gear but, what I see, is the atmosphere of a place that not only cost many thousands of dollars to built but has a nearly infinite sense of skill/experience and workmanship that all those old tools provide.

Just image if it was possible to know and see the talent that once was behind those old tools...!!!

What a great place to spend your time...! and or anyone's time.

A life time of work, no doubt..., well done, mate...!

Good luck with your hand...!

Cheers
George


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 16, 2011)

robersonjr said:


> On the bright side, the little wondewrful woman helps me with everything. Well gotta go now, need to go to thr BR.



When will I learn not to read here while drinking coffee?


----------



## MOtrooper (Aug 16, 2011)

"Thou shalt not covet..." Forgive me Lord, I have sinned.

NICE SHOP.


----------



## moke (Aug 17, 2011)

MOtrooper said:


> "Thou shalt not covet..." Forgive me Lord, I have sinned.
> 
> NICE SHOP.


 

   I think the Lord has been busy with coveting forgiveness on this thread!!!!


----------



## wood128 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like you collect oil cans, hand saws and planes. where is is the wood stored ? Great shop !
Joe


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again .all the wood is in the room at the rear of the shop. As far as to what I collect, so long as it is an old tool and will fit somewhere, I'll put it there. I agree, if those old tools could talk, the stories they would tell. An older gentleman once told me, we do not own these tools, we are but their care taker. When you think of it, he was correct. These tools will be around long after I am gone so I will do my best to properly care for them. I do wonder why some of these tools were treated so poorly before I aquired them, it makes me feel good to clean and repair them, I enjoy that as much as displaying them. Well good day to all and thanks again.  Robbie


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 17, 2011)

robersonjr said:


> I do wonder why some of these tools were treated so poorly before I aquired them, it makes me feel good to clean and repair them, I enjoy that as much as displaying them.



I agree.. I get a kick out of picking up a chunk of rust, cleaning it up and
finding a hand plane buried in there. Sometimes a nice one, too. Some
people say "don't restore them! You destroy the value!" but what is the
value of a rusty chunk of metal that won't function? It is worth much more
as a working tool, brought back to it's glory. Besides.. if I really need the
cash, I'll leave it out in the rain for a week and then sell it to a New Yorker.
:tongue:


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you ever have an earthquake stay the hell away from those hand saws....

How much square footage?


----------



## titan2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like your shop buddy even has a bed out there!

You need more stuff!!!!

Great shop!



Barney


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 17, 2011)

I also believe a tool should be usable even if some say it's more valuable left alone, most times that renders them usless. Clean them, repair them, make them usable and enjoy them.   Hand saws should withstand an earthquake...unless it's a really big one. sq footage is 1200 ft. plus the 2 store rooms, one 8x16 the other 10x 28. If I ever need more room, I just finished a 12 x 24 out back, but it will not be heated nor cooled like the shop.  My little buddy is a 12 year old Maltese who dosen't let me get out of her sight. She has not been doing well last couple weeks, the Doc has her on all sorts of pills, breaks my old heart. Also just got a yorki pup the other day, my brother breeds them so he gave me a little girl. She is 100mph all the time but sure is a cuty. Mom says he is gonna be a squashed cuty if dosen't quit pi@#$%$# in her house. I know she will learn but sure seems to be stubborn.   Robbie


----------



## moke (Aug 18, 2011)

Robbie--
I was re-looking at your set up and noticed a "Delta" something or other I am not familar with...If you are facing the front of the unisaw and turn 90 degress right, there is a Delta logo on whatever this is....
Sorry---bad case of curiosity!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 18, 2011)

moke said:


> Robbie--
> I was re-looking at your set up and noticed a "Delta" something or other I am not familar with...If you are facing the front of the unisaw and turn 90 degress right, there is a Delta logo on whatever this is....
> Sorry---bad case of curiosity!!


IT is a down draft table, for sanding.

This is the best information I could find on it ... http://www.woodworkersguildofga.org/cgi-bin/forum/Blah.pl?m-1200074567/

AK


----------



## moke (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, I am a tool addict, and had never seen a delta downdraft table!!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 22, 2011)

Moke, sorry about the delayed response, been without my computer for a few days. But good old charter has me up again.  Andrew is correct, Thanks for responding Andrew. Got this at a yard sale in Bullhead City for $10. It was new and I just couldn't pass it up.  I'm glad I got it, it works great and the price was awesome.   Robbie


----------



## moke (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!   What a score!  $10.00!!


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Nov 1, 2011)

What yall dont realize is that this shop was once his house... me moved the household stuff into the shop cause it didnt take up as much room.... lmao


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 1, 2011)

Entirely too neat and clean.. now this is the for show where is the real on you work in...
or are you  a  master of photo shop. and yes I'm jealous as hell..


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 1, 2011)

You are right David, this shop does have more stuff than my house, Your Dad would know, he has been here plenty of times. Wish he could come out again, mabe you could come with him someday.
Rich, it is only clean somedays, right now it is dirty as he%&. The little woman sure gets peeved at me and little Pippi (dog) for draging all that sawdust in her clean house. Actually for the last couple days it has been plastic from making Christmas pens.  Oh well, gives her something to do.


----------



## MrWright (Nov 1, 2011)

He who dies with the most stuff, ---wins.  I think you win!!!!


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't mind winning so long as I don't have to die to win.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 1, 2011)

Way to clean, that shops cleaner than my kitchen.   Did I mention that I am really jealous.


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 1, 2011)

You should see it now Rick, it ain't so clean.


----------



## Roos85 (Nov 2, 2011)

That place looks sweet!!!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 2, 2011)

What no beer fridge,:wink:


----------



## dgelnett (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like you have the whole garage plus some more up front. I was only able to negotiate 1/3 of the garage. Will you give classes on the art of negotiation?


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 2, 2011)

Beer fridge, other room.  Negotiation.....NOT.....My garage, my tools, my stuff.......my couch.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 2, 2011)

As every one has said "Nice Shop" But Mr. Supershop. WHERE'S THE DIRT AND SAWDUST!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im sure dad would like to get out there again before things get too bad. Maybe next spring me and him can fly out.


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 4, 2011)

Well Ken, most was tracked into the house where I instantly got in trouble with the wife. The rest went into the vacume system and then in the burn barrel. It's that part that gets tracked in that keeps me ducking.


----------



## yomanyouahippie (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm assuming woodworking is just a hobby to you?


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, woodworking is just my hobby, so is collecting old tools. It's hard for me to pass up a yard sale where tools ard displayed. I love geting an old tool, cleaning and repairing it to bring it back to a usable and useful tool. I know I do not need 200-300 hand planes but none the less they are hanging on the wall along with 50 or 60 hand saws, and all the other treasures I have collected over the years. I also like the new stuff as you can see. I just don't know what my kids are gonna do with all this stuff when I'm gone, they will probally spend a year cussing me for having all this just for them to get rid of. Oh well that will be their problem, for now I am enjoying it. I work for the US Navy, 28 years active duty and so far 15 years of civil service. I still travel quite a bit, sometimes more than I like but I do enjoy my job. Will be in Berlington Vermont next week, San Diego Ca. and Yuma Az. next month and Japan in Jan and Feb. Then after that mabe stay home for a while and make sawdust.  Thanks all for the kind words.  Robbie


----------

